# Aplicaciones de la Electronica de Potencia



## Bundy (Oct 19, 2005)

Saludos a todos.

Tengo un trabajo referente a aplicaciones de la electrónica de potencia, ya puede ser aplicaciones en el campo de energía eléctrica, aplicaciones industriales, aplicaciones domesticas, cualesquiera de ellas (como por Ej. conducción en continua, control de reactivas, control de motores, etc).

Tengo que sustentar como se da o de que forma interviene la electrónica de potencia en dicha aplicación.

Espero alguien me pueda ayudar por que personalmente no he podido encontrar algo concreto.

Gracias anticipadamente.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 19, 2005)

Mhm... podrian ser muchos proyectos, pero se me ocurre al menos, que quizas puedas plantearlo desde el punto de vista Industrial, y trabajar a fondo sobre la estapa de Control y Potencia en circuitos Electroneumáticos, ya sea en los Sensados y/o en el control de Relés. La estapa de potencia de un circuito Electroneumático trabaja a 24VCC/0VCC. Dicho circuito, el que diseñes, puedes elegir cualquier método de resolución de Circuitos, como ser :

1) Paso a Paso - variante MAXIMA
2) Paso a Paso - variante MINIMA
3) Cascada

entre muchos otros...

Importante :  puedes leer la norma ISO 1219 que se corresponde a la simbología Neumatica. Y las Normas DIN 19.221/19.226/19.227 que se corresponden a la Electroneumática.
Asi mismo, tu proyecto podria estar encarado en la simulación de Timers, o PLC, trabajando las lineas de Carga a gusto, ya sean PNP (son las mas usadas) o NPN.

Bueno, es más largo de explicar, es un tema muy amplio, pero al menos es una idea. Desde ya cuenta conmigo para despejar cualquier inconveniente.

Saludos.


----------

